# Classpath bei Java Aufruf relativ angeben



## Annun (30. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich die Classpath parameter (-cp / -classpath) beim Aufruf eines Jars relativ angeben möchte.

Beispiel:

Linux: java -cp ../../lib/log4.jar -jar testprogramm.jar

Windows: java -cp ..\..\lib\log4.jar -jar testprogramm.jar

Hat jemand eine Idee.

Gruß Annun


----------



## zeja (1. April 2007)

Hmm und wo ist das Problem?

Das die Slashes bei Linux und Windows unterschiedlich sind? Windows kommt eigentlich auch mit den Linux Slashes sehr gut klar. Hast du das mal probiert?


----------



## Annun (1. April 2007)

Hi zeja,

das mit den Slashes ist prinzipiel kein Problem, das Problem ist das Auf- und Absteigen in den relativen Verzeichnispfaden. Sowohl bei Linux, als auch auf einem Windows-System wird der relativ angegeben Library-Pfad für den Classpath-Parameter nicht akzeptiert. Was funktioniert ist diese Pfade bei einem -ls oder dir - Befehl zu verwenden, nur nicht als Parameter für einem java/-jar - Aufruf.

Gruß Annun.


----------

